# Does anybody have any other uses for hops besides brewing beer?



## jimijam624

My buddy and I grow our own hops and enjoy home brewing. But is there any other recipes or uses for hops that anyone knows of! I was thinking maybe making a butter from the plant to use in baking since I love the smells and flavor of hops


----------



## Tactic12

I've only used it in beer myself, but have read that it is a natural preservative & previously was used to treat insomnia (stuffing them in pillows).. Good luck!


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Hops can be added to soaps. It smells really nice.


----------



## jimijam624

Thank you for your input so far. I'm really liking the soap idea!


----------



## ContinualHarvest

jimijam624 said:


> Thank you for your input so far. I'm really liking the soap idea!


I grow cascade and liberty for now. Hopefully more when I can get more space.


----------



## cowboyhermit

I actually don't like the smell or taste of hops at all, that is one of the main reasons I like homebrew and micro-brews, hops is completely optional.
I have heard before that it can be used like Valerian (for anxiety and such) which is funny because I love the smell and taste of Valerian but many find it less than appealing :dunno:


----------



## *Andi

Hops (Humulus Iupulus) have been important medically for hundreds of years. (clean the blood, sores, ringworms & etc.) You can also cut the young shoots and cook them like asparagus. 

Today ... The female cones are used as herbal medicine to treat nervous tension, irritability & insomnia. I use them each year to make "Dream Pillows".


----------



## kilagal

Here is a link for using them to make bread.

http://christadovel.hubpages.com/hub/How-to-Make-Soft-Hop-Yeast-and-How-to-Use-it-in-Bread-Making


----------



## readytogo

jimijam624 said:


> My buddy and I grow our own hops and enjoy home brewing. But is there any other recipes or uses for hops that anyone knows of! I was thinking maybe making a butter from the plant to use in baking since I love the smells and flavor of hops


http://food-nutrition.knoji.com/health-benefits-of-hops/


----------



## jimijam624

These links are very helpful and informative thanks to everyone for their inputs so far


----------



## kappydell

pillows filled with them to help with insommia. I have also made tea from scullcap, hops, and chamomile which was a wonderful sleep aid for times of stress. No drugged hangover when you wake up, either.


----------



## Meerkat

They advertise them on talk radio for pain. Saying they are as good as opiets'spl' with no side effects.


----------

